# Milpoints Error



## Lightguns (10 Aug 2016)

I made a positive milpoints where I wanted to make a negative milpoints statement, how do I back it off?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Aug 2016)

You can't only assess a user once each day, so the short answer is wait until tomorrow to reverse it, and the day after to apply your actual desired rating.

Or I can adjust it for you if you PM me the details. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lightguns (10 Aug 2016)

Ack, I will wait


----------



## Lumber (10 Aug 2016)

Ha! I just found your mistake. "Lightguns thought you were Inappropriate and noted "Condesdending" about your post..." 

+300 milpoints.

Classic.


----------



## Lightguns (10 Aug 2016)

My lack of experience with the process, but, yes, classic!!!


----------



## Journeyman (10 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Ha! I just found your mistake. "Lightguns thought you were Inappropriate and noted "Condesdending" about your post..."
> 
> +300 milpoints.


Given the right circumstances, I can see awarding points for condescension.   :nod:


----------



## mariomike (10 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Ha! I just found your mistake. "Lightguns thought you were Inappropriate and noted "Condesdending" about your post..."
> 
> +300 milpoints.
> 
> Classic.



I get the two mixed up.


----------



## Lumber (10 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I get the two mixed up.



The last boxes on each column are patronizing...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Aug 2016)

I'm sorry if you thought I was being condescending.  By condescending, I mean explaining something to you because I assume that you won't understand what I am saying.


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Aug 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if you thought I was being condescending.  By condescending, I mean explaining something to you because I assume that you won't understand what I am saying.



Yes, yes my good fellow, but it's how you said that it that was condescending.


----------



## cupper (13 Aug 2016)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Yes, yes my good fellow, but it's how you said that it that was condescending.



He needs to work on improving the tone of his typing then. 

Try using the other hand. Your tone may come through better. [


----------

